# Puerto serie



## davidr (Ago 22, 2006)

Hola a todos,

tengo un PC con un puerto serie. A priori es COM1. Le conecto un dispositivo hard que utilizamos para medir redes eléctricas con el fin de descargar al PC las mediciones que hemos hecho, por el puerto serie. 
El soft que utilizamos para descargar esos datos tiene un apartado para comprobar que conecta con el dispositivo. Él mismo detecta porque puerto está conectado el dispositivo y a que velocidad va. 
Aquí me dice que no detecta el dispositivo. He probado a leer por todos los puertos y nada.
He probado a ir a la propiedades del puerto COM1 del PC y le he dicho que sea COM2. Al seleccionar COM2 lo veo como "COM2 (en uso)". Me dice que puede haber conflicto pero aún así lo selecciono.
La primera vez que intento conectar con el dispositivo externo me dice que OK pero luego vuelve a dejar de comunicar.

¿Alguien me puede decir cómo puedo conseguir comunicar con el dispositivo por el COM?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## emiion (Sep 18, 2006)

bueno si tu problema es el com deerias formatear windows me paso una ves con el puerto usb que no me reconocia elscaner y luego de formatear windows todo ben


----------



## davidr (Sep 18, 2006)

No puedo formatear el equipo. En principio me gustaría poder solucinarlo sin tener que formatearlo.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## maunix (Sep 18, 2006)

emiion dijo:
			
		

> bueno si tu problema es el com deerias formatear windows me paso una ves con el puerto usb que no me reconocia elscaner y luego de formatear windows todo ben



Definitivamente esta no es la mejor forma de resolver los problemas... formatear no lo es todo.

Hay que tratar de buscar la causa, en tu caso, de seguro borrar la rama USB del registro te hubiera salvado muchos dolores de cabeza.

En cuanto a ti *davidr* , el que hayas elegido COM2 y te diga que está en uso, puede ser porque tengas un puerto infrarrojo o algo así en tu PC.

El dispositivo de hard que se conecta al PC viene con con un software enlatado? ¿o tu mismo seteas los parámetros a mano?

Si es así, ¿acaso no te trae un manual de como configurar la conexión?


----------

